# New Marine Clock by Bremont



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, I just spotted this:

http://www.bremont.com/press/releases/PDF/B-1_Marine_Clock_email_version.pdf

I am definitely putting this on the gotta-have-it list! Although it might hurt a bit. "Prices will be offered on application, determined by each client's specific requirements."

Does anyone have any other recommendations for someone who is into clocks like these but doesn't have a huge bank roll? Thanks!

-VR30


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a very cool clock, but it should be, for the estimated US$65,000 price.

A good marine chronometer from days past (such as a World War II Hamilton Model 21, second from left below) will cost US$2500 on up, with a nice one from the days of sail often going for US$5000 and more (second from right, below). Marine chronometers from the Soviet Union are going for much less; I have a nice one that I got for $700 on eBay (far right, below), but there are serious risks with that, as the seller later went rogue and kept the purchase money from a number of buyers and disappeared without producing the purchased clock.

Chronometer watches (also called "deck watches") are almost as accurate, have much of the romance, and are significantly less expensive. The WWII Hamilton Model 22 is an outstanding example of that, which can be had for as "little" as $1000 (far left, below).

Thanks for posting, and I hope I've at least partially answered your question. I do love that kind of clock (which are classified by clock people as watches).


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice Mark, incredible collection! I appreciate the info on real marine clocks and your examples and valuations. Those price ranges seem much more feasible for me at this time as well!

Do you display these pieces and use them functionally? Are they meant to be stored and/or viewed in the configuration as you have them in your photo?

Thanks again!

-VR30


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks! I do love them.

I keep them running, on that table, unless I'm going to be away for more than two days, in which case I cork the balance and lock them away. I don't use them for navigation, obviously, but I do keep them set to GMT (it's nice to have four clock, at least, out of my 29 nice old mechanical clocks that don't have to be changed for DST on/off).

The nice thing about the old ones (aside from the fact that they're much less expensive than the one you posted about, is that there is real romance connected to them; all of them, without doubt, were indispensable to the successful navigation of one or more ships, for well over a century in the case of the old one, which dates to about 1833.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of winding! I haven't had a chance yet to really review the clock threads, have you posted many shots of your other mechanicals here? 

I found the Jaeger LeCoultre Atmos a few weeks back when doing an online search. It made me decide that I really need to pick up a nice mechanical clock of some sort but have been having some trouble finding the best sources of information to get up to speed on all of the options. The Atmos designs that appeal to me easily run into the 10's of thousands like the Bremont, and don't have any of the history of the marine clocks you've shown here. 

Excuse my ignorance, I'm fairly new to the forum and a total virgin to the clock segment!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

This Bremont is the nicest offering from them so far, IMO.
No crap about bits of Spitfires, propellors, etc etc.

A Masterpiece.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have lusted after this Bremont since I read about it months ago. But alas, the price of $65k means the lust will remain unfulfilled.


----------

